
The Best $300k Teehan+Lax Ever Spent - samsolomon
https://medium.com/@herbertlui/the-best-300-000-teehan-lax-ever-spent-4f5b059b37e6#.bgljh1ft7
======
carapace
I could not make heads nor tails of that. What was it?

~~~
HillRat
Abstract: Teehan+Lax was a design firm, like Frog, IDEO or Fjord; T+L had an
internal R&D department, like Frog, IDEO or Fjord; T+L is out of business,
unlike Frog, IDEO or Fjord.

~~~
runamok
Actually they apparently got acqui-hired by Facebook:

> And Now, For Our Next Act

> We have made a big decision that in 2015, we will join Facebook and the
> Facebook Design team. This is a significant move for us, professionally and
> personally.

> We are incredibly excited about the future. The things we will be doing at
> Facebook are amazing new challenges. The scope and scale of them are
> simultaneously thrilling and scary. The opportunity to make things that will
> impact over a billion people is extraordinary.

[http://www.teehanlax.com/story/our-next-
act](http://www.teehanlax.com/story/our-next-act)

~~~
randomgyatwork
Yeah, they kind of won. Also they were one of the famous firms in Toronto,
Canada.

